# Belated Drinky birthday!



## knyfeknerd (Feb 25, 2013)

We all suck. We missed karring's birthday on Friday.
Happy late one! Hope it was fun!


----------



## mc2442 (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Lefty (Feb 25, 2013)

What??? Damn! Hope you had a great one, Karring!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 25, 2013)

Sorry we missed this one!

:hbday:


----------



## RRLOVER (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy B-Day.....and many more.


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday K.


----------



## Mike9 (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes - Happy B-Day K - I just had a 'lil drinky in your honor.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey boss! Hope you had a great day!! Sorry we missed it!


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 25, 2013)

I had a drink in your honor on Friday K....I just didn't know it until today!

Hope you had a great B-day weekend.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday, K! Hope it was a good one.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy birthday K


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 25, 2013)

Hope you had a great one K!!


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 25, 2013)

Hope you had a great birthday!


----------



## cclin (Feb 25, 2013)

:hbday:Hope you had a great one!!


----------



## steeley (Feb 25, 2013)

sorry were late 
but have a heck of Birthday


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 25, 2013)

HBD!


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday! Was too busy celebrating to post...:beer:


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I celebrated as best I could considering seven in-laws came to visit. That's just a recipe for too much alcohol.

k.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah, sorry its late, happy birthday K.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy belated B-day Karring! At least you had the recipe for when you needed too much alcohol. :biggrin:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 25, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> Thanks everyone. I celebrated as best I could considering seven in-laws came to visit. That's just a recipe for too much alcohol.
> 
> k.


That sounds like the most awful birthday ever! 
7 in-laws and a pregnant wife?
I think you need to buy a honyaki "something" to make it a real birthday.
Even if you love your in-laws, 7 at once is waaaaaayyyy too many!
I hope you aren't too depressed to finally turn 30.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 25, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> We all suck. We missed karring's birthday on Friday.
> Happy late one! Hope it was fun!




His b-day was on Friday? Well that explains a few things. LOL 

happy belated birthday K !


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 26, 2013)

happy birthday, i may have wished you one in the drink section.


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 26, 2013)

Much like a beer- better late than never...

Cheers!

- Josh


----------



## Justin0505 (Feb 27, 2013)

Happy belated one! Now for the real question: What knife did you use your birthday as an excuse to buy?


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 27, 2013)

Justin0505 said:


> Happy belated one! Now for the real question: What knife did you use your birthday as an excuse to buy?



No knife unfortunately, but my knife storage box-hone will be shipping today from Mr. Blevins.

k.


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 27, 2013)

Oooh..... Why am I so excited over your birthday present? 

You've commissioned so many drool worthy pieces; I'm sure this will be no exception.

Happy belated.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 28, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> No knife unfortunately, but my knife storage box-hone will be shipping today from Mr. Blevins.



Can't wait to see this!


----------

